# Ricoh SG 3110DN streaky print



## lantash (Jul 9, 2012)

Hello all,

Having a difficulty with this lovely printer.
It is printing blue color (only blue as far as I tested ) with weird streaks on it. Here is a pic of it:
[media]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/94024711/IMG_8249-2.jpg[/media]

Obviously I did all the alignments, nozzle checks etc. Everything is pitch perfect.

At first the printer was on a desk that was slightly wobbling when it was printing, so I put it on the floor, which is perfect level and obviously no wobbling. It still printed the streaks.

So I've been puzzled about this, if anyone has any ideas what can be done to fix this, I'd greatly appreciate it.


Thanks in advance.
Lan


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

What are you setting the properties at. I use glosd photo best.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## lantash (Jul 9, 2012)

I actually use PowerDriver from Sawgrass (where the SubliJet inks come from) with settings on "quality" as a priority. I'll dig around in the settings and try something there. But the weird part is that its going on with blue color only. Cant really tell, but it seems streaks appear only when there's a block of color, as in, if there is a damask pattern or similar - no streaks from what I can tell.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Not familiar with all the settings for that printer but if there is a best in the selection try it.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

that is strange

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

I don't have a Ricoh, and I assume the banding is in the direction of the print head. If so, banding in ink jet printers is typically the result of misaligned jets. 

Move the printer to a non-magnetic surface (plastic or wood table, not metal), and run the cleaning/aligning once again. Check the room temperature. In summer months these kinds of problems are pronounced because the air temperature increases.

Don't leave the printer on the floor. Only put a sublimation printer on a surface clean enough to eat off of. 

Blue tones will show banding like this because they're produced by mixing several ink colors. Unless it's really bad you'll only really notice the banding in plain background fields of color.

On Epson printers -- so maybe the same as Ricoh -- turning off high speed printing and selecting a higher print quality slows down the print head across the paper, and often helps to reduce or eliminate banding.

In case there's something funky with the Sawgrass driver, how about printing directly using the standard printer driver. The colors may not be accurate, but you can test if the banding remains.


----------



## pjtx77 (Mar 14, 2011)

lantash said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Having a difficulty with this lovely printer.
> It is printing blue color (only blue as far as I tested ) with weird streaks on it. Here is a pic of it:
> ...


I read the other post. The problem was fixed with correct ICC profile from Conde. If you try please let me know if the streaks are gone.

Thanks,


----------



## ECi_Luke (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm having a similar problem. I have two different color profiles from Ricoh, and both give this problem. The nozzle check looks good and the test print also.

I have tried the advice here, to no avail.

The file I'm printing is red text on a blue field. The red is beautiful while the blue is light and has darker lines every cm or so.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

ECi_Luke said:


> I'm having a similar problem. I have two different color profiles from Ricoh, and both give this problem. The nozzle check looks good and the test print also.
> 
> I have tried the advice here, to no avail.
> 
> The file I'm printing is red text on a blue field. The red is beautiful while the blue is light and has darker lines every cm or so.


 if you're banding check your image size. If you have a 72 dpi and trying to print it 300 dpi then you will band. Also do alignment check. These two things I find cause this.


----------



## ECi_Luke (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm printing from vector. Illustrator. I'll check the alignment tomorrow, almost closing time now. Thanks.


----------



## ECi_Luke (Mar 1, 2010)

Been busy! I finally got around to checking the Ricoh, and the alignment thing fixed it. 

Thanks!


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Anytime. That's why we are here.


----------

